# WTB: Pappy Van Winkle Bourbon



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Not sure if this goes here or not, but I'm trying to source a few bottles of either Pappy Van Winkle 12, 15 or 20 yr old Bourbon. I can't find it FOR THE LIFE OF ME here in CO. 

Sorry to MODS if this is the incorrect way to go about trying to get this.

Thanks!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Google shopping bro...tons of it!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I believe the 15, 20 & 23yr Pappys are released once a year from Buffalo Trace Distillery - kinda like opus X cigars. They might get hoovered up in your area. www.straightbourbon.com usually has a big countdown on this and the BTAC (Buffalo Trace Antique Collection) annual release.


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

Austin_Smoker - I have a few bottles of 12 year I'd like to part with.


----------

